# Dog friendly pubs



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
Do we have a list of dog friendly pubs here?
Have tried some of the national sites but sometimes think that local knowledge is better
My local 3 horse shoes leamside Co Durham allows dogs in the bar
but doesn't appear on any list
I was looking for one near Eastwood Notts (where you might also get some food maybe in the bar)
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Barry,

I don't have a dog myself but I may be able to offer some suggestions. How close to Eastwood do you want/need to be? Are you coming off the M1?

JohnW


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi
I cant help you out specifically about the area that you are visiting. But I always google 'dog friendly pubs' in the area that we are visiting, and follow up with a phone call to the pub - just to be sure.

We are in the same boat as you - dog owners, so are careful about such issues, and do plenty of homework before we venture anywhere. After all she is part of our family, and, might I add, the only reason we have a campervan!!! We wouldn't put her in kennels.

Having said that, 'vanning' has changed our way of life and the nature of our holidays. All because of our dog. Bless!! :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*As close as poss*

Hi as close as poss pls
Visiting mother is in her 80's and cant take her far
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Th AA Pub Guide includes dog facilities with each entry, which we've found really helpful. It even shows the ones that provide water, treats and toys!

Our copy is burried in the MH at the moment, but I'll dig it out when I've finished work and see if I can find any nice-sounding dog-friendly pubs in or near Eastwood.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

Have you had a look at these 2 sites

http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk

http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk

Hope it helps


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Barry,

I still can't help with the dog problem but from my colleague who sits in the same office and lives in Eastwood the possible suggestions are (in order of preference):

The Queens Head at Watnall
The Horse and Groom at Moorgreen
Brinsley Lodge at Brinsley
Sun Inn at Eastwood
The Wellington at Eastwood

Depending on where exactly your mother lives they should all be within about a mile or so.

It might be as well to ring and find out before going.

JohnW


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

my dogs dont eat in most pups as the food is rubbish


----------



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Dog pubs*

Can you keep those dog friendly pub nominations coming complete with full addresses so I don't make a mistake and enter one. Thanks.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Not much joy in my AA Pubs Guide after all, in fact Nottinghamshire seems to suffer from a dearth of doggy pubs (or indeed pubs of any type). The nearest I can find are the Black Horse Inn at Caythorpe (dogs allowed, water) and the The Nelson and Railway Inn at Kimberley (dogs allowed, water provided). Both do grub, with the Black Horse menu sounding a touch more adventurous.

I think both of these are probably too far away for you, but hope you find somewhere suitably splendid anyway.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike,

The Nelson and Railway is within 2-3 miles of Eastwood but the Black Horse, fine establishment though it is, is the wrong side of Nottingham.

JohnW


----------

